# Cigar Bands



## jenmarie82 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just looking through old threads trying to find a link for cigar band templates and no one gave one. Could someone give me a link for a good template? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## chrisinflorida (Oct 28, 2008)

This was posted just back on the 17th under the topic 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... highlight=

http://www.geocities.com/blueaspenorigi ... label.html

Chris


----------



## jenmarie82 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I already saw that link....I guess it's just me??  Those bands don't fit my soap. I have no idea how to do it and i'm getting very frustrated in trying to come up with packaging. I need to drop off samples at my hair salon this week and i'm trying to revamp my product line/packaging and i'm having a hard time. 
Guess i'm not very crafty!


----------



## Healinya (Oct 28, 2008)

If you were reading thru the other threads, you probably already saw this link, but just un cased you missed it, these are pretty inspiring. http://www.pvsoap.com/how_to_wrap_soap.htm


----------



## digit (Oct 29, 2008)

If you have Microsoft Publisher, here is a nifty tute with downloadable template. She tells you exactly how insert pics and text.

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art46253.asp

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 29, 2008)

Do they have a tutorial for cigar bands on microsoft?


----------



## digit (Oct 30, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Do they have a tutorial for cigar bands on microsoft?


Here ya go: http://www.futureventuresonline.com/tutorials.html

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 30, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweets you rock!


----------



## digit (Oct 30, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Sweets you rock!


 Thank you! I sing, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL!


----------

